# timer went off



## akana

How would you say in Finnish that "the timer went off?"

"Did the timer go off yet?"

"Wait until the timer goes off before you turn off the oven."

Kiitoksia!


----------



## Gavril

Related question: what is the most common Finnish word for "timer"? The dictionary gives at least two options: _ajastin _and_ aikakytkin. _Would _hälytin_ "alarm" be used for "timer" in most cases?


----------



## JukkaT

_Aikakytkin_ is a timer which turns something (usually electricity) on/off when the time runs out.
_Ajastin_ can be any type of timer.
A timer which is used in the kitchen is usually called _munakello_.

I think the most common words for timer are _ajastin_ and _munakello. Hälytin _is generally not used for "timer" (At least I haven't heard), but the verb _hälyttää_ is used with _ajastin_. 

Did the timer go off yet? = _Joko ajastin hälytti?
_
Wait until the timer goes off before you turn off the oven. = _Odota, että munakello/ajastin hälyttää ennen kuin sammutat uunin.
_


----------



## akana

Thanks, Jukka! So how would you say "set the timer?"

"Set the timer for five minutes."

"Set the timer to go off at four."


----------



## JukkaT

akana said:


> Thanks, Jukka! So how would you say "set the timer?"
> 
> "Set the timer for five minutes."
> 
> "Set the timer to go off at four."


"to set a timer" = _asettaa ajastin_
"Set the timer for five minutes." = _Aseta ajastin viiteen minuuttiin / Aseta ajastin hälyttämään viiden minuutin päästä._
"Set the timer to go off at four. _= Aseta ajastin hälyttämään neljältä_.

Of course it's also possible to use other verbs than _hälyttää_: like for example _ilmoittaa, nauhoittaa_ (with a recorder) and so on.


----------



## Hakro

JukkaT said:


> _Aikakytkin_ is a timer which turns something (usually electricity) on/off when the time runs out.
> _Ajastin_ can be any type of timer.
> A timer which is used in the kitchen is usually called _munakello_.
> 
> I think the most common words for timer are _ajastin_ and _munakello. Hälytin _is generally not used for "timer" (At least I haven't heard), but the verb _hälyttää_ is used with _ajastin_.
> 
> Did the timer go off yet? = _Joko ajastin hälytti?
> _
> Wait until the timer goes off before you turn off the oven. = _Odota, että munakello/ajastin hälyttää ennen kuin sammutat uunin.
> _


In my opinion you can use _hälyttää_ only if the timer has an  alarm function. If the timer simply turns off the power you can't use _hälyttää_.

Using the word _munakello_ for the timer of the oven sounds very strange -- or rather funny -- to me.


----------

